

Show HN: Middleware to plug your Express app into IFTTT.com - b00gizm
https://github.com/b00giZm/express-ifttt-webhook

======
xasos
This looks awesome! I've always been looking for something like this.
Stamplay[1] has been like IFTTT for backend development, but it simply can't
match the number and quality of modules of IFTTT (yet). This will make
integration with many different service providers super easy.

[1] [http://stamplay.com/](http://stamplay.com/)

------
chipgap98
This looks fantastic. I don't have a lot of experience with Express, but this
seems like a great way to connect IFTTT to smaller, personal web apps. I'm
definitely going to look into applying this to some other frameworks.

~~~
b00gizm
It really shines for RaspberryPi home automation :) I'm currently preparing a
blog with a little more details about it.

------
michaelbuckbee
That's pretty clever - they implement the Wordpress Blog API in Express so
they can use IFTTT - no reason to think that you couldn't do the same in any
other framework.

~~~
b00gizm
Actually, the original implementation was using PHP. But the overall
architecture of Express made it pretty easy to build on top.

